# Michael Kors watch real or fake?



## aarong98

I bought this watch on eBay for my girlfriend since it is the only watch she wants and is unavailable in stores in Australia.

I now have a high suspicion that it is fake.

The tags look very wrong and low quality.
The back has MK3265 written on the perimeter and not the in the middle as other photos suggest.
The arrows on the links seem out of place?

Can anyone tell me more about what they think?
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

With all due respect, I can't imagine anyone bothering to fake that thing.


----------



## aarong98

I thought the same thing, till I went on sites like dh gates and all express


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

Those sites will sell both real and fake watches, unfortunately. However, I think their phony offerings normally are for luxury watches.


----------



## watermanxxl

Actually, the Michael Kors brand is EXTREMELY popular with the ladies... And, ANYTHING "buzzing" in pop-culture is fair game to the counterfiters. I've purchased a couple of the Michael Kors watches...and NONE of them had a clasp that...looked like that.
The GENUINE units aren't great watches...but, they're made with some degree of quality. That fold-over clasp? Doesn't look like anything I've seen...
Just because it isn't a Rolex...doesn't mean it's not profitable for the counterfiters to copy some of their more-popular designs.


----------



## aarong98

Hi waterman,
The double fold over clasp is definitely the clasp used in the originals model of this watch.


----------



## aarong98

Anyone else?


----------



## StufflerMike

Producing a fake MK would be as expensive as producing the real thing. I wouldn't expect high-end quality with any MK. They are not made for eternity.


----------



## aarong98

stuffler said:


> Producing a fake MK would be as expensive as producing the real thing. I wouldn't expect high-end quality with any MK. They are not made for eternity.


As much as I do agree with you, doesn't make me believe that it isn't fake


----------



## aarong98

Also just realised the watch never came with spare links either


----------



## aarong98

This is the inside, any experts able to tell me anything about it?


----------



## cabfrank

Standard Miyota quartz movement and spacer. I really don't think it is a fake, it looks like a lot of fashion brands, quality wise.


----------



## cabfrank

By the way, I should add, it is a nice looking watch. A lot of them are, but as fashion brands, they are going to be sort of what you have there, kind of department store stuff. There is nothing wrong with that, a lot of people will like them and they will sell a lot. They are generally for a market different from watch forum members.


----------



## aarong98

cabfrank said:


> By the way, I should add, it is a nice looking watch. A lot of them are, but as fashion brands, they are going to be sort of what you have there, kind of department store stuff. There is nothing wrong with that, a lot of people will like them and they will sell a lot. They are generally for a market different from watch forum members.


I personally refuse to buy a watch from a company that doesn't specialise in watches (armani, fossil, etc.) But, my girlfriend wanted the one that looked the best, no room for arguing hahah


----------



## cabfrank

Fair enough, smart move.


----------



## StufflerMike

cabfrank said:


> Standard Miyota quartz movement and spacer. I really don't think it is a fake, it looks like a lot of fashion brands, quality wise.


+1, a no jewels 2035 or similar would be my guess.


----------

